# clipped my steer



## laughingllama75 (Jul 9, 2009)

much to his dismay....and, he is a highland cross and had nice long hair but was getting out of the fence every third minute. So, I thought maybe he needed to feel the fence. we'll see how well my idea works. So, here he is. Not a show clip job, thats for sure. he was so good, didn't even bat an eyelash though. I didn't weigh him, I can't find my darn weight tape. I will have to get another. 
Before:





After:


----------



## amysflock (Jul 9, 2009)

Oh, the poor little shaved boy! 

Our Highland heifer calf got out five billion times last week while I was weaning her so I took some sage advice and walked her up to the hotwire and made her touch her nose on it - twice. She hasn't tried to get out since!


----------



## wynedot55 (Jul 9, 2009)

now he is a shaved calf


----------



## laughingllama75 (Jul 9, 2009)

amysflock said:
			
		

> Oh, the poor little shaved boy!
> 
> Our Highland heifer calf got out five billion times last week while I was weaning her so I took some sage advice and walked her up to the hotwire and made her touch her nose on it - twice. She hasn't tried to get out since!


I tried the nose touching thing. I myself could not get him to do it. I dont have the strength right now, and I have to be careful (from my accident and brain injury recently).

So far, he has not gotten out this afternoon. Time will tell.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 9, 2009)

Hopefully, it will help. Not a bad clip job either.


----------



## amysflock (Jul 9, 2009)

laughingllama75 said:
			
		

> amysflock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Jul 9, 2009)

Now you can call him a Red Baldy, if you get my drift.


----------



## laughingllama75 (Jul 9, 2009)

WildRoseBeef said:
			
		

> Now you can call him a Red Baldy, if you get my drift.


Oh, I get it. Good one!


----------



## cmjust0 (Jul 15, 2009)

laughingllama75 said:
			
		

> I tried the nose touching thing. I myself could not get him to do it. I dont have the strength right now, and I have to be careful (from my accident and brain injury recently).
> 
> So far, he has not gotten out this afternoon. Time will tell.


I've never owned cattle, but there's a little trick I've heard about that might be of interest..  

If you need to train a cow to an electric fence, put an aluminum pie tin on the wire.  They get interested in the pie tin, and since they pretty much investigate the whole world with their nose...POW.

Might be worth a shot.  Just remember to turn the fence off before you install the aforementioned pie tin.


----------



## laughingllama75 (Jul 15, 2009)

Hey! I have seen pie tins on electrc fence before, and thought.....what the heck? Now I know!!!!


----------



## amysflock (Jul 15, 2009)

Ooo, that's a good idea! I wonder if the visiting bull on our property would be curious enough to take the bait? I'm not convinced he's got a healthy respect for the hotwire yet.


----------



## laughingllama75 (Jul 15, 2009)

Works like a charm. it's been several days, and he has yet to get out. We saw him try, and get zapped and he backed up about 100 mph, with the funniest look on his face. ha! Serves him right!


----------



## Wolf-Kim (Jul 15, 2009)

Another trick to train animals to hotwire, this one may seem slightly more cruel than EMPTY pie tins. 

Our dogs were crawling under quail cages and eating toes, so we wanted to make sure they got the message when we put up the electric fence. We turned the fence OFF(!!!) then put strips of tinfoil on the wire. Then we spread peanutbutter on the tinfoil. Turn the fence back on and wait. Worked like a charm, much to the appreciation of our quail.

I got this idea from what they do in bear country. It creates a respect for the fence, because the animals actually stop to inspect the peanutbutter/fence and sometimes even attempt to lick it, instead of the animals just mowing right through the fence.

-Kim


----------



## laughingllama75 (Jul 15, 2009)

Dang, you people are MEAN! 
LOL, kidding!


----------



## Wolf-Kim (Jul 16, 2009)

LOL!

Bah, I know! We're just aweful, aweful people!! I get mean when I get mad, and when I saw my poor half-growl quail all covered in blood I was furious. I just couldn't imagine an animal eating my toes off while I was alive. It burned me up and we made sure it didn't happen again.

-Kim


----------



## laughingllama75 (Jul 17, 2009)

That would really P me off too...... 
Poor little quail. I used to keep cotournix, and the neighbors cats always came over and harassed them. Well, soon the cats disapeared.....


----------

